# Apple Business Manager - Gestion d'une flotte d'iDevices



## fornorst (10 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

je fais face à problème depuis quelques temps. Je travaille dans une startup qui grandit pas mal. On était quelques-uns il y a quelques années et on dépasse les 130 salariés actuellement. On a tous un Mac portable (Air ou Pro) avec une soixantaine d'iphones et on va bientôt commander une petite centaine d'ipads. Jusqu'à présent, on installe tout ça manuellement, on crée les comptes icloud à la main pour chaque salarié avant qu'il n'arrive, ... Ca marchait au début mais ça commence déjà à être difficile et avec 100 ipads qui arrivent sur lesquels on va devoir installer TestFlight puis des apps internes dessus, ça va devenir un cauchemar, surtout avec les mises à jour des OS 
Petite info, on a 3 sites en France, on n'est donc pas tous à côté des équipes techniques ou de l'Office Manager.

Idéalement, on aimerait une solution gratuite ou pas trop cher pour gérer cette flotte. On a vu Apple Business Manager avec Apple Configurator 2 mais c'est encore un peu long à faire et ça ne marche pas pour les devices qui ne sont pas physiquement sur notre site principal. J'ai vu des solutions comme JAMF, Kandji, ... mais je ne m'y connais pas du tout dans ce domaine.

Je trouve par contre étrange qu'Apple ne propose pas directement un système pour ça. Je rate quelque chose ?

Est-ce que vous avez des recommandations d'outils ?
Merci d'avance


----------

